# Subwoofer de Car Audio para Home Cinema Hagalo Ud Mismo



## cyverlarva (May 21, 2017)

Pues heme aquí, dispuesto de una vez por todas a armarme mi subwoofer, cuanto tiempo buscando parlantes, y configuraciones y estudiando y leyendo, y por fin voy a empezar.
Obviamente, que voy a recurrir al foro y a quienes forman parte del mismo para consultar y aprender, ya que como se imaginaran tengo una idea pero faltan muchos detalles para definir.
El subwoofer que busco va a completar un sistema de home cinema, que yo llamaría  no convencional, ya que es un conglomerado de equipamiento de distintas épocas y segmentos de mercado. Mi gran problema (obviamente siempre hay uno) es que no dispongo de lugar para el subwoofer, el WAF es un problema grande, así que después de negociar bastante logre un lugar de paso para su ubicación o en su  defecto una esquina de una habitación no simétrica, lugares de por si complejos. La terminación tiene que ser comercial 100%, ya que al ser grande y estar en el medio de todo va a llamar la atención y cualquier tipo de detalle se va a ver.
El parlante que elegí es un diseño de JBL, para car audio el cual por lo que leí en varios lugares anda muy bien para lo que quiero hacer. Buena sensibilidad, buen manejo de potencia y una excursión aceptable,  lo que a mi criterio tiene que tener un subwoofer. El modelo es GTO 1514 y dejo algunos datos.


Especificaciones generales
Tamaño 15”
Series Grand Touring

Especificaciones de audio
Potencia Pico 1400W
Impedancia nominal 4 ohmios
Sensibilidad (2,83 V / 1 m) 93 dB
Respuesta de frecuencia 23Hz-400Hz
Manejo de potencia (RMS) 350W
Manejo de potencia (máxima) 1400W

Especificaciones de Woofer
Free-Aire Resonancia (Fs - Hz) 25,1
Excursión máxima (Xmax -in / mm) 0,57 / 14,5
Surround Hi-rodillo de goma
Total Q (Qts) 0.49
Polepiece ventilado Sí
Bobina de Voz Altura (Hvc - en / mm) 1.45 / 37
Motor Force Factor (Bl - Tm) 17.13
Q Mecánica (SGC) 7.08
Eléctrica Q (Qes) 0.52
Conductor Irradiando Área (Sd - in2 / cm2) 128,7 / 830
Bobina de Voz 2 "(51 mm) de diámetro
Suspensión de Cumplimiento (Cms - m / N) 156
Resistencia de bobina de voz DC (HVC - en / mm) (REVC - ohms) 3.8
Baja Frecuencia del transductor 15 "(380mm) cono de polipropileno
Volumen de Cumplimiento (Vas - pies3 / l) 5.42 / 153,5
Progressive Araña Sí
Inductancia de voz @ 1 kHz (Levc - mH) 3.05
Magnética Gap Altura (Hag - en / mm) 0.31 / 8
Marco de aluminio fundido a presión Sí

Dimensiones
Diámetro exterior (mm) 389
Montaje Diámetro del contorno (mm) 354
Profundidad de montaje (mm) 172

Y unas fotos del mismo…













El subwoofer viene muy bien embalado, trae un pequeño burlete pero no lo voy a usar ya que prefiero hacer las cosas un poco mas sobredimensionadas. El modelo que adquirí es de bobina simple, se que hay de doble bobina, pero en el momento que lo compre solo conseguía de bobina simple.



Dentro de las configuraciones para subwoofer elegi la sellada, ya que pretendo hacer bajar el bicho este hasta casi 18 hz, y para eso voy a instrumentar una Transformada de Linkwitz- Riley.
Las simulaciones de Winisd son estas...




La caja dio bastante grande, para mantener un QTC de =0.704 del orden de los 146 litros, pero mi idea es armar una de 100 y meter material amortiguante para aumentar el volumen virtual de la caja.

La simulacion de la Transformada, tambien la tengo, y aqui esta...




Por hoy dejo aca, me gustaria saber que opinan de la simulacion, ya que en funcion de eso arranco con el diseño de la caja.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 21, 2017)

Hola Cyver!!
Primero leete *esto* y luego *esto otro*.


----------



## cyverlarva (May 22, 2017)

Gracias, ya me pongo a leer, en un momento habia pensado de meter la T/L via software, ya que como uso un htpc de fuente podia meterla con un Plug-in de Jriver, o APO Equalizer, pero creo que hacerla de "verdad" me daria mayor versatilidad.

Como siempre gracias Dr Zoidberg.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 22, 2017)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Gracias, ya me pongo a leer, en un momento habia pensado de meter la T/L via software, ya que como uso un htpc de fuente podia meterla con un Plug-in de Jriver, o APO Equalizer, pero creo que hacerla de "verdad" me daria mayor versatilidad.


No hay drama si es por hard o por soft, pero fijate la planilla de true audio, por que muestra los refuerzos de potencia que vas a necesitar para lograr tu cometido.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 22, 2017)

Porque difieren tanto tu simulacion del winisd con las de la foto ? ( que apenas veo algo ) ... que volumen te sugiere el fabricante para esa respuesta? .
Esta muy lindo el parlante .. es poco lo que tenes que tocar , salvo que quieras la caja muy chica.


----------



## cyverlarva (May 22, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No hay drama si es por hard o por soft, pero fijate la planilla de true audio, por que muestra los refuerzos de potencia que vas a necesitar para lograr tu cometido.



Perfecto, es un tema que tengo en el tintero y que me complica mucho.




> Porque difieren tanto tu simulacion del winisd con las de la foto ? ( que apenas veo algo ) ... que volumen te sugiere el fabricante para esa respuesta? .
> Esta muy lindo el parlante .. es poco lo que tenes que tocar , salvo que quieras la caja muy chica.



Como estas Antonio, la gente de JBL, te da un grafico de respuesta dentro del auto, y otro en camara anecoica, Si te fijas la respuesta de puntos no es tan diferente a la de winisd.





Saludos



Una consulta, ya que veo que en poco tiempo voy a tener que empezar a tomar mediciones, tengo este microfono marca Sony, modelo ECM-AC2, el mismo es un microfono de calibracion para home theater, no estoy seguro que voy a poder medir con esto, pero creo que voy a tener que sacarlo del la capsula que trae, ya que el mic apunta hacia arriba.


----------



## cyverlarva (May 27, 2017)

Arrancamos con algunas simulaciones de forma y volumen...








Despues de esta hay que ver cuanta madera lleva y definir espesores.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2017)

Ahhhhh.... va nomás en down-firing???


----------



## cyverlarva (May 28, 2017)

Si, principalmente por el lugar donde va instalado, donde ves esa anfora, va puestito ahi. No hay forma de ponerlo en otro lugar.



estoy haciendo los deberes con los links que me pasastes, entendi el tema de los filtros pasabajo y pasa alto, pero tengo problemas para calcular la potencia necesaria. Entendi la forma en que calculaste vos tus requerimientos de potencia, pero no logro entender como lo aplico en mi sistema, voy a usar el sinto como pre y power de todos los satelites, puedo variar el nivel de salida a gusto, asi que estoy medio trabado ahi.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 28, 2017)

cyverlarva dijo:


> estoy haciendo los deberes con los links que me pasastes, entendi el tema de los filtros pasabajo y pasa alto, pero tengo problemas para calcular la potencia necesaria. Entendi la forma en que calculaste vos tus requerimientos de potencia, pero no logro entender como lo aplico en mi sistema, voy a usar el sinto como pre y power de todos los satelites, puedo variar el nivel de salida a gusto, asi que estoy medio trabado ahi.


Aplicá la planilla de True Audio y te va a mostrar cuantos dB tenés que aumentar la potencia de salida para mantener el SPL a la frecuencia que vos querés llegar. Luego es cuestión de estimar cuantos dB SPL usás para escuchar normalmente y vas a encontrar la potencia necesaria para el ampli del sub.


----------



## Kebra (May 29, 2017)

Cyver me tomé el atrevimiento de de jugar con tu sub y el optimizador del LspCAD llegó a 18Hz - 57Hz @-3dB en una caja sin relleno de 111 litros.







Así que luce prometedor el proyecto.

Y con una x-max de 7 mm.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 29, 2017)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Una consulta, ya que veo que en poco tiempo voy a tener que empezar a tomar mediciones, tengo este microfono marca Sony, modelo ECM-AC2, el mismo es un microfono de calibracion para home theater, no estoy seguro que voy a poder medir con esto, pero creo que voy a tener que sacarlo del la capsula que trae, ya que el mic apunta hacia arriba.



Estimado cyver : no se que tal se portara tu mic en tan bajas frecuencias, en general debajo de 200 Hz es muy dificil medir , no creo que cuentes con una camara anecoica y los reflejos son tremendos . 
Te comento lo que hice yo con una capsula Panasonic que me regalo un amigo : La puse en un tubito de aluminio rodeada de una espuma de goma bastante rigida , total diametro unos 12mm , ya que no conviene que el frente del microfono sea ancho ( habras visto los de medicion ) . Es la configuracion que mejor me anduvo comparando mediciones con los otros y viendo el Spectrum Decay . 
Por supuesto que lo mejor es compararlo con uno reconocido y de ahi obtener el archivito de compensacion por frecuencia para meter en el Arta. 
Espero te sirva ...


----------



## cyverlarva (May 29, 2017)

Espectacular kebra, yo habia calculado 100 litros con relleno, asi que esta ahi nomas.

Gracias Antonio, voy a desarmarlo y meterlo en un tubo de aluminio, y probarlo a ver como mide.

Creo que este va a ser el diseño definitivo, el enchapado puede variar ya que tengo que hacerlos jugar con los books, pero veremos de que color termina..









El fin de semana, creo empezar con la madera.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (May 29, 2017)

Si tienes posibilidad de medir los T/S, hazlo ! Que si bien ya los tienes en la hoja de datos y en papel, es bien sabido que los parámetros cedidos por el fabricante son un estándar, pero no son exactos. Y eso puede suponer algunas diferencias.
Igual no es un problema porque trabajas en caja sellada (de lo contrario SÍ seria obligatorio medirlos). Pero yo los mediría igualmente. Lo que sí vas a tener que hacer es medir la Fsc y Qtc del sub ya metido en la caja para calcular bien la TL. 

Pd: JBL miente mucho en la sensibilidad de sus altavoces (factor comercial). El sub de 8" que tenía yo en realidad era de 81dB (2.83V/1m), cuando en el panfleto databa de 91dB bajo las mismas condiciones. Mucho ojo con eso


----------



## cyverlarva (May 29, 2017)

Gracias por el dato de la sensibilidad, flor de garron me puedo comer sino.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2017)

Vas a hacer el sub cortando "rodajas" con un CNC??


----------



## cyverlarva (May 29, 2017)

No, como arme los books, 4 circulos de 44 cm de diametro envueltos en una tira de mdf de 70 cm de alto, en si 2  tiras, para lograr una pared de 36mm.
Despues voy a usar un material poco cohercitivo para rellenar los cortes. Va a quedar durito durito.


----------



## Kebra (May 29, 2017)

Los próximos gabinetes que haga, le encargo la carpintería a cyver.  







jorger dijo:


> Pd: JBL miente mucho en la sensibilidad de sus altavoces (factor comercial). El sub de 8" que tenía yo en realidad era de 81dB (2.83V/1m), cuando en el panfleto databa de 91dB bajo las mismas condiciones. Mucho ojo con eso



Acabo de ver en LspCAD que según los T/S calculó una SPL de 87dB contra los 93 que dice el fabricante


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2017)

Le vas a poner  en cono contra el piso ? O al menos un piso inclinado hacia adelante a unos 30º cómo para reducir un poco los rebotes ?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 30, 2017)

cyverlarva dijo:


> No, como arme los books, 4 circulos de 44 cm de diametro envueltos en una tira de mdf de 70 cm de alto, en si 2  tiras, para lograr una pared de 36mm.
> Despues voy a usar un material poco cohercitivo para rellenar los cortes. Va a quedar durito durito.


Uuuhhhhh... que laburito!!!!!  
Y está muy buena la idea del acabado!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (May 30, 2017)

Ya que estas , seria lindo que le hicieras esto al downfiring :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...aceptable-carpinteria-dr-z-118044/#post926039


----------



## Kebra (May 30, 2017)

Y si en vez de un difusor "rígido" se usara uno de guata o fieltro, ¿sería igual, mejor, peor?


----------



## AntonioAA (May 30, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Y si en vez de un difusor "rígido" se usara uno de guata o fieltro, ¿sería igual, mejor, peor?



Si estamos hablando de un "difusor" no entiendo que quieras ponerle aislante!
Suponiendo que funcionara ( que ningun aislante es bueno a esas frecuencias ) ... perderia potencia


----------



## cyverlarva (May 30, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Le vas a poner  en cono contra el piso ? O al menos un piso inclinado hacia adelante a unos 30º cómo para reducir un poco los rebotes ?



Hmmm, Eso que planteas es una excelente idea, voy a tener que meterle algun difusor la opcion de Antonio es muy buena.

A ponerse a pensar otra vez.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 30, 2017)

A eso me refería , a ver cómo hacés el cono . . . 

Sinó un plano inclinado unos 30 grados para mandar los graves hacia el sillón


----------



## Kebra (May 30, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Si estamos hablando de un "difusor" no entiendo que quieras ponerle aislante!
> Suponiendo que funcionara ( que ningun aislante es bueno a esas frecuencias ) ... perderia potencia



Me podría servir entonces... Yo tengo el gran drama de tener dos woofers superchinos boom boom y aún peor, tengo que usarlos y corregirlos en pasivo. Con la salida "B" de parlantes del sinto.

Por las simulaciones que hice, una caja bandpass es lo mejor, que es un filtro aústico de 4to orden que evita que tenga que usar electrónica para matar las frecuencias que podrían pisarse con los bookshelf.
Pero hay un pico feo... Aunque si le pongo un colchón a la salida del puerto, quizá logro que ese pico baje.  

Es arriesgado porque no puedo ajustar nada, solo simular.


----------



## Kebra (May 31, 2017)

Estuve simulando y probando, y la única manera de acomodar "mas o menos" de manera aceptable la curva, es con filtro pasivo con valores 2400 µF y bobinas de hasta 14mH, lo cual debe llevar una fortuna en cobre...


----------



## AntonioAA (May 31, 2017)

Te diria que estas demostrando "por el absurdo" como se dice en Matemática LA GENIALIDAD DE LA BI-AMP !!!
Es el mejor caso para aplicarla . En activo con poquisimo equalizas lo que te de la gana ( mira el caso de Dr. Z con sus parlantes Moon ) 
Vos lo queres usar como yo como "bass reinforcement" , el circuito es muy sencillo y podes variar la frecuencia , volumen y fase .
Necesitas un ampli extra , te arreglas con una etapita de potencia que podes armarla vos con TDA7294 en puente ( no menos de 150 W ) o compras una de DJ que hay muy baratas .
Y lo que te vas a encontrar como problema es "donde saco la salida al ampli" ... Tenes dos formas :
1- La mejor : Operar el ampli , mejor si tenes el circuito , pero en general podes sacarla del potenciometro de volumen ( punto medio , afectado con el volumen ).
2- La que menos recomiendan : Poner un divisor de tension a la salida de los parlantes y ahi entrar al otro , como traen muchos subwoofers . 
El Gran Fogonazo publico un ejemplo en "Circuitos varios" , si encuentro el link lo paso .

Suerte y neurona atenta .

PD:
Aca esta el circuito , lee todo lo que dice antes y despues :
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...es-entrada-mono-subwoofer-138251/#post1064438


----------



## Kebra (May 31, 2017)

Descubrí una macana en LspCAD que me está molestando hace rato. En vez de tomar como referencia 0dB te pone 90, 185, etc., y me está volviendo loco eso.

¿Alguien pasó por lo mismo?


----------



## AntonioAA (May 31, 2017)

Te comento que tengo 3 (tres) instalaciones de ese tipo andando , una de ellas es bi-amp puro , las otras bass-reinforcement ... con distintas pretensiones pero buen resultado .
Todas fueron modificando PCB de filtros L-R  .
La mejor , es la bi-amp pura , si bien la arme para el quincho en que comemos asado con los amigos , CON TODA LA BASURA BERRETA QUE TENIA ... y el resultado es increible .


----------



## aadf (May 31, 2017)

Kebra dijo:


> Estuve simulando y probando, y la única manera de acomodar "mas o menos" de manera aceptable la curva, es con filtro pasivo con valores 2400 µF y bobinas de hasta 14mH, lo cual debe llevar una fortuna en cobre...



Hola,

Mira la bobina que arme. Carrete 125x44, con alambre de 1.5mm a tope, unas 205 vueltas me dio 13.8mHy.

Saludos,
andres


----------



## AntonioAA (May 31, 2017)

Super prolija ! ...pero con Hierro no vale ....


----------



## aadf (May 31, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Super prolija ! ...pero con Hierro no vale ....





Sin laminacion esa bobina daba 1.81mHy....
No hay suficiente cobre en el mundo para esos valores!!

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (May 31, 2017)

Antonio, discrepo contigo (me ha costado mucho hacerlo por el tremendo conocimiento tuyo del tema ) pero para cortar un SUB, los núcleos de polvo de hierro tipo trasformador (láminas NO macizos por el dichoso Foucault) van de CINE para llegar al valor de la inductancia requerida y se usan MUUUUUCHO en filtros pasivos para subs.
 Sí es cierto que no es la solución más purista y técnica, pero el resultado recomienda su uso.
Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Mira la bobina que arme. Carrete 125x44, con alambre de 1.5mm a tope, unas 205 vueltas me dio 13.8mHy.


 
¿ Y cuantos Jhomios ?


----------



## AntonioAA (May 31, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Antonio, discrepo contigo (me ha costado mucho hacerlo por el tremendo conocimiento tuyo del tema ) pero para cortar un SUB, los núcleos de polvo de hierro tipo trasformador (láminas NO macizos por el dichoso Foucault) van de CINE para llegar al valor de la inductancia requerida y se usan MUUUUUCHO en filtros pasivos para subs.
> Sí es cierto que no es la solución más purista y técnica, pero el resultado recomienda su uso.
> Un abrazo.



Si hablamos de HiFi ... NO se usan con nucleo . El hierro satura y mete distorsion de 3ra. armonica !!
Habria que hacer los calculos ( no pienso hacerlos ) de cuanto hierro de sección hay que tener para mantener la distorsion en algo aceptable . NO es lo mismo que un transformador .
Quisiera ver el valor de la inductancia con hierro ( y la forma de onda) cuando le circulen un par de amperes .
Ya sabemos que se usan en lo comercial ( generalmente con nucleo de ferrite ) , pero tambien que las soluciones comerciales buscan lo mas economico y no lo excelente.


----------



## aadf (May 31, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Y cuantos Jhomios ?



Asi como la ves, 0.4 Ohm (medido con varios testers).

Como es la que va en serie al woofer, trate de hacerla con alambre grueso y laminacion para tener la menor Rdc. Lei que no se recomienda que supere 1ohm...

Hace tiempo atras hice otra bobina de 4.6mHy, nucleo de aire, con alambre de 1.2mm. Esa me termino dando 1.5 Ohm... 


PD: Yo usaria divisor activo... lo que gastas en esa bobina lo gastas en electronica, pero creo que es mas ajustable... De echo, estoy investigando el asunto. .. 

Saludos!
Andres.


----------



## AntonioAA (May 31, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> PD: Yo usaria divisor activo... lo que gastas en esa bobina lo gastas en electronica, pero creo que es mas ajustable... De echo, estoy investigando el asunto. ..
> 
> Andres.



Obvio que es lo que corresponde! ... y aqui tenes todo para hacerlo !


----------



## Kebra (May 31, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Mira la bobina que arme. Carrete 125x44, con alambre de 1.5mm a tope, unas 205 vueltas me dio 13.8mHy.
> 
> ...



Si, pero el costo del alambre mas la madera... En activo es mas barato todo. Menos madera, nada de cobre.

Creo que los voy a poner en ML para hacerlos plata.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 31, 2017)

Ojo al piojo!
Si el parlante es taaaaan berreta, yo recomendaría hacer una *medición de campo cercano* con micrófono hasta un par de cientos de Hz. La idea es ver como responde el parlante no solo al inicio de la respuesta en frecuencia sino también dentro de la banda útil. Normalmente debería funcionar "bien", pero mejor verificarlo... es muuuy difícil que aparezcan resonancias en tan bajas frecuencias, pero hay que ver que tal se comporta el cono... cosa de no gastar pólvora en chimangos.
SI el Qts es muy alto, no hay drama.. con un diseño correcto de la caja mas una TL lo planchás sin muchos compromisos... pero siempre hay que ver que onda el maldito parlante.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 1, 2017)

Les voy a dar el contexto completo para que puedan analizar mejor. El tema es así: 

Los woofers son los que están dentro del gabinete Technics SB-LX70 


Fs, 34.61, Hz
Re, 6.00, ohms[dc]
Qt, 0.88, -
Qes, 1.00, -
Qms, 7.15, -
Mms, 49.14, grams
Rms, 1.495034, kg/s
Cms, 0.000430, m/N
Vas, 95.56, liters
Sd, 397.61, cm^2
Bl, 7.994311, Tm
ETA,  0.38, %
Lp(2.83V/1m), 89.15, dB
 , , 
Le, 1167.44, uH
L2, 1812.49, uH
R2, 11.68, ohms

Como todos sabrán esos baffles son horribles. 50 litros aproximadamente y reflex, tienen un pico de 7 dB por los 60Hz mas los 6dB por estar apoyados en piso. 
Tenemos un refuerzo de graves algo exagerado... Y el problema es que los parlantes que acompañan, medios y tweeter, son igual o peor que el woofer.
El gabinete es un chiste, finito, casi flexible diría.

Por el momento los uso para apoyar los monitores que fabriqué, que suenan como debe ser, y nunca mas pude escuchar los Technics porque mas que sonido, generan un murmullo inentendible.

El amplificador es mi viejito y querido SA-GX190 que sin ser tope de gama, anda bien. Stereo, con dos salidas de parlante.
Mi idea era usar esos woofer como sub pasivo alimentados por la salida de parlante del sinto, y una caja bandpass me soluciona el tema del corte, pero las dimensiones de la misma son algo exageradas, algo de 300 litros.
Usarlos con caja cerrada no me sirve porque llegarían a 50Hz (lo mismo que los book) y con un sonido feo. 

En activo lo arreglo bien seguramente, ¿pero cómo hago para que el volumen suba y baje desde el sinto, sin hacerle cirugía al mismo? Es algo que no quiero hacer. El sonido así como me lo dan los book es divino.

Lleno de brillo, sedoso, cristalino, prístino, y demás delirios audiófilos.  

Lo único que me serviría es agregarle la banda 20Hz - 50Hz con un corte a 4º orden como mínimo en los 50Hz (que me los daba la bandpass). 

Quizá lo mejor sea vender los Technics y con ese dinero compro unas lindas bases (o hago) para los book.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 1, 2017)

Estimado:
Dice el dicho popular : "Aunque la mona se vista de seda, mona queda" ....
NO VAS a tener un subwoofer que funcione desde 20Hz con ESE parlante . Podras tener algun refuercito util usando otro ampli y con el filtro variable que te mencione. 
Tambien te dije como sacar la salida del ampli y si no queres tocar nada , desde la salida de parlantes . 
Te va a funcionar mucho mejor que ahora seguramente , vas a poder variar frecuencia de corte y volumen.

El circuito que tenes que armar es aproximadamente este ( muy sencillo , yo lo hice modificando la placa de Dr.Z )


----------



## Kebra (Jun 1, 2017)

Eso vengo viendo Antonio, por eso estoy mas propenso a hacerlos guita. (Los he visto publicados a precios exagerados y los han vendido). No sé, quizá con lo que saco de los baffles me compro el MIC USB calibrado para mediciones. Hay un Dayton USB a U$S 90.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 1, 2017)

Les recomiendo que le dejen el hilo a Cyver por que ya se está yendo del contenido original....
Pidanle a un mod que mueva los mensajes al hilo de construcción de baffles y ahí podemos delirar mas


----------



## polilapo (Jun 1, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A eso me refería , a ver cómo hacés el cono . . .
> 
> Sinó un plano inclinado unos 30 grados para mandar los graves hacia el sillón


 

Buenas noches a todos. Cyberlarva,el cono del difusor lo podes hacer cortando un círculo de MDF de 3mm de espesor y diámetro algo mayor al del bafle. le sacas un sector circular (te queda como un pac-man),humedeces el fibro y unís los bordes y los engrampas. Lo pintas con cola vinilica y queda un garrote. Yo lo hice en una obra para difusor lumínico apuntando al techo,vos ponelo para abajo. Saludos
 PD a mayor angulo del sector circular mas alto queda el cono


----------



## Kebra (Jun 1, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Les recomiendo que le dejen el hilo a Cyver por que ya se está yendo del contenido original....
> Pidanle a un mod que mueva los mensajes al hilo de construcción de baffles y ahí podemos delirar mas





Muevan nomás.


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 1, 2017)

Cyber!!! recién veo el post! bien ahí con el arranque del sub, desde ya te digo, cortalo en activo sin meter ninguna bobina de por medio. Te podrías venir un día por casa así lo medimos bien y diseñas la caja a conciencia, a mi gusto redonda no va, pero bueno, sobre gustos... 

Disfrazala de mueble  hasta el día de hoy mi jermu me dice "que lindo que quedo el mueble" y hay 2x18" adentro


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 2, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> Cyber!!! recién veo el post! bien ahí con el arranque del sub, desde ya te digo, cortalo en activo sin meter ninguna bobina de por medio. Te podrías venir un día por casa así lo medimos bien y diseñas la caja a conciencia, a mi gusto redonda no va, pero bueno, sobre gustos...
> 
> Disfrazala de mueble  hasta el día de hoy mi jermu me dice "que lindo que quedo el mueble" y hay 2x18" adentro



Los Designios del WAF son inescrutables ....

Cuando al WAF se le mete una idea en la cabeza ... es mas facil arrancarle la cabeza que la idea !

( sorry el off topic , aunque no tanto )


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 2, 2017)

juanfilas dijo:


> Cyber!!! recién veo el post! bien ahí con el arranque del sub, desde ya te digo, cortalo en activo sin meter ninguna bobina de por medio. Te podrías venir un día por casa así lo medimos bien y diseñas la caja a conciencia, a mi gusto redonda no va, pero bueno, sobre gustos...
> 
> Disfrazala de mueble  hasta el día de hoy mi jermu me dice "que lindo que quedo el mueble" y hay 2x18" adentro



Como andas Juan. gracias por lo de medirlos, pero estoy complicado con el tiempo.
Armar un mueble no da, no tengo lugar, asi que no es una opcion, a mi particularmente me gusta, asi que como dijiste sobre gustos, no hay nada escrito.

Saludos



polilapo dijo:


> Buenas noches a todos. Cyberlarva,el cono del difusor lo podes hacer cortando un círculo de MDF de 3mm de espesor y diámetro algo mayor al del bafle. le sacas un sector circular (te queda como un pac-man),humedeces el fibro y unís los bordes y los engrampas. Lo pintas con cola vinilica y queda un garrote. Yo lo hice en una obra para difusor lumínico apuntando al techo,vos ponelo para abajo. Saludos
> PD a mayor angulo del sector circular mas alto queda el cono



Muy buena esa opcion!!
La voy a implementar seguro.

Gracias.


----------



## polilapo (Jun 2, 2017)

hay libros de geometría universitaria donde tenés formulas para construir el cono exacto que necesitas. Si los encuentro subo las fórmulas.


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 3, 2017)

Ahora me entro la duda con el diseño redondo,  

Hoy tomandome un rato pense en algo asi, quizas mas acorde a mis cajas, pero sustancialmente mas grande.

Alguien sabe si Sketchup puede generar planos en 2d a tamaño natural?

Seria un golazo armarme las plantillas directamente para cortar la madera


----------



## polilapo (Jun 3, 2017)

Hola,Cyberlarva. Si podes hacerlo,solo tenés que hacerle las vistas paralelas al modelo y exportarlas como 2D model y te genera un archivo .dwg. Pero te aconsejo aprendas o uses Autocad que es mucho más exacto que el Sketchup.
 El Sketchup nació como un programa para arquitectos para generar maquetas rápidas en 3D pero para nada exactas.
 Espero te haya servido mi aporte. Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 3, 2017)

Si muchas gracias, encontre un tutorial, voy a ver que sale. Sino voy derecho a Autocad aunque nunca lo toque. 
Veremos que sale.

Saludos


----------



## polilapo (Jun 3, 2017)

Y acá tenes como calcular el cono deflector que te propuso Antonio.


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 3, 2017)

Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 4, 2017)

Hago aclaración ( por si no se ve en la foto ) que el "difusor" de mi sub es Piramidal ( concavo ) ... Pero este supongo que funcionaria , mas si el mueble es redondo .
Arquitecto: Su formula no es 
α = 360 . ( a - r ) / a ??


----------



## polilapo (Jun 4, 2017)

Buenos días,gracias por la corrección Antonio. El angulo del sector circular que forma el cono seria igual al producto de 360x el radio de la base dividido la longitud de la generatriz (a). Chequeado de un libro de geometría descriptiva (Panzeri)
 Mi post tiene dos errores,uno es el acotado por Antonio y el otro es el angulo que indico en el grafico (que es el sector que se elimina),la formula corresponde al angulo del sector circular QUE CONFORMA EL CONO. Perdón por el error.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2017)

Yo no me preocuparia mucho por un difusor a menos que la distancia del parlante al piso sea muy pequeña...cosa que no es recomendable.
Imaginen que maxima frecuencia de trabajo del sub es de 120 Hz... la longitud de onda de la señal acustica es de casi 3 mts.... o sea que mucho no va desparramar...

La verdad que no tengo NPI para que sirve el difusor, pero se me ocurre que puede eliminar sobrepresiones en el caso de bass reflex, que suelen excursionar mas que en cajas selladas.


----------



## polilapo (Jun 4, 2017)

Una consulta,para este tipo de subwoofer no sería mejor una caja bass-reflex (supongo que en car audio el fabricante supone que irá en caja ventilada) que una sellada? O esto lo indica el EBP del parlante?


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 4, 2017)

Pienso lo mismo que  el Dr. el difusor no creo que tenga relevancia acústica, si queda "lindo" y estéticamente suma, pero no es obligatorio ponerlo.

El segundo diseño me gusta 1000 veces mas, es mas, de lo mas lindo que he visto últimamente!


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 4, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Una consulta,para este tipo de subwoofer no sería mejor una caja bass-reflex (supongo que en car audio el fabricante supone que irá en caja ventilada) que una sellada? O esto lo indica el EBP del parlante?



El EBP te sugiere que tipo de caja tendrias que usar para ese determinado parlante, pero no es definitivo y vos sabiendo a donde vas podes utilizar otro tipo de caja. Por suerte escuche varios subwoofers, bass reflex, en caja sellada, band pass, y de todos me quedo con la sellada. el grave es muy rapido, y sabiendo como implementar una transformada de linkwitz riley podes modelar su respuesta como vos quieras. Obviamente hay que estudiar, el Dr Zoidberg publico un excelente post en donde tenes todo el desarrollo de su sub.
En una evaluacion subjetiva, el grave de una caja sellada se asemeja a un golpe de aire, es raro de definir, la band pass se parece a un terremoto, donde te vibra todo, pero los graves son todos iguales no hay diferencias , en la bass reflex el grave es mejor que en la band pass pero a mi humilde entender no llega a la sellada. Cuando arme mis primeros subs, los arme en caja sellada, y los probe con la pelicula Minority Report, la escena donde tiran con el arma de pulso. Los movia con una potencia de 500 vatios rms, cuando sono el primer golpe de pulso, mi hijo salio blanco del baño preguntando que habia pasado porque el golpe fue brutal. 

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 4, 2017)

Asi es...el "sonido" del grave es diferente entre las BR y las selladas....principalmente que las selladas no boomean y ademas es mas facil ecualizarlas.


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 4, 2017)

Bue hoy me pase el dia, aprendiendo a usar Sketchup y LayOut, es posible sacar planos 2d desde  modelos 3D y salen bastante bien, y a perfecta escala. La idea es dentro de Sketchup usando la herramienta de vista de corte nos situamos en el lugar que queremos "cortar" el modelo para armar nuestra vista 2d, luego usamos el control de vista para situarnos perfectamente sobre el modelo y guardamos el modelo. Luego lo enviamos a Layout y elegimos un tamaño de papel lo suficientemente grande como para que quepa a tamaño natural, en mi caso A1, ahi nos va a aparecer nuestro plano, pero todavia no esta a escala, sino que tenemos que ir a escala y elegir 1 a 1, y listo nos quedo nuestro plano. El tema ahora es como lo imprimimos a tamaño natural, asi que exportamos el modelo en formato pdf, y desde Acrobat elegimos imprimir, seleccionamos Poster, y chan el programa nos va a mostrar la cantidad de hojas que nos va a llevar imprimir el modelo. Un error que cometi es elegir un solapamiento de 10 mm, yo lo pense asi podia pegar el modelo tranquilo, pero mi consejo es que no lo hagan, ya que pueden descuadrar la plantilla cuando la peguen, es preferible no poner solapamiento y pegarla con cinta scotch, asi se quedan tranquilos que sale barbaro.



Y la verdad usar estas plantillas es un golazo, porque usando la plantilla me di cuenta que de ese tamaño el sub no entra  .
Asi que tengo que retocar un poco las medidas.

Asi que ha volver a sketchup otra vez.

Saludos


----------



## polilapo (Jun 4, 2017)

Avanti entonces. Autocad es mas sencillo,haces el 3D,elegis la vista y listo a imprimir. Usa DoPDF8 como impresora y te lo pasa a Pdf y después lo imprimir donde quieras.
 PD si en tu ciudad hay alguien que imprima planos le mandas el .dwg que tens en Autocad y te lo imprimen en una sola hoja.
 Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 4, 2017)

Listas las medidas finales ya tengo todas las plantillas. Las subo por si alguien en algun momento le quiere sacar algo del diseño para sus propios proyectos.

Ahora a calcular volumenes y en la semana a comprar madera.  

Saludos


----------



## polilapo (Jun 5, 2017)

Buen dia a todos. Cyberlarva,fijate en la pagina de SUBWOOFER-BUILDER el modelos Twin Jaycar,creo que va con tus muebles ja. Esta hecho de madera compensada (pino join-finger),a urubamba,en su post del DTQWTII (copiado de Troels Gravensen) le dieron con un caño cuando propuso hacer los frentes con esta madera. Esta madera es muy estable porque se hace con partes seleccionadas,oreadas y secadas por autoclave,lo bueno sería conseguir de Eucaliptus (saligna o grandis) que es más densa que el pino (aca en Santa Fe se consigue, mas aún allá). Saludos



PD el multilaminado se puede curvar (poco) en el sentido perpendicular a las vetas,en el otro sentido no. Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 5, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Buen dia a todos. Cyberlarva,fijate en la pagina de SUBWOOFER-BUILDER el modelos Twin Jaycar,creo que va con tus muebles ja. Esta hecho de madera compensada (pino join-finger),a urubamba,en su post del DTQWTII (copiado de Troels Gravensen) le dieron con un caño cuando propuso hacer los frentes con esta madera. Esta madera es muy estable porque se hace con partes seleccionadas,oreadas y secadas por autoclave,lo bueno sería conseguir de Eucaliptus (saligna o grandis) que es más densa que el pino (aca en Santa Fe se consigue, mas aún allá). Saludos
> 
> PD el multilaminado se puede curvar (poco) en el sentido perpendicular a las vetas,en el otro sentido no. Saludos



Mira, para otros proyectos he usado MDF, use multilaminado, y aglomerado. El mejor es MDF por practicidad, estabilidad, y facilidad para trabajar, le sigue aglomerado, hay uno nuevo muy pero muy compacto, que anda barbaro, sumado a que haces sustancialmente menos mugre, el residuo lo podes guardar para rellenar agujeros, desafila mucho menos las herramientas, y por ultimo el multilaminado, este es malo, en varias oportunidades se me rajo feo, es dependiente de como fue prensado y lo mas complicado hay muchas pero muchas calidades, y eso si no sabes que estas comprando te podes meter en un lindo problema. 
Hoy cuando sali del laburo pase por Easy, habia aglomerado de 18mm y MDF de 18mm, lo mio va a ir por ahi. Veremos despues disponibilidad, la caladora de banco anda media mal , asi que por ahi tengo que comprar una caladora para arrancar con el proyecto.


En el calculo de volumen podemos recurrir tambien a Sketchup para poder calcular el volumen virtual de la caja. El bastante facil usamos la plantilla de base de la caja sin las paredes, y sin el corte para el parlante y le damos altura, luego marcamos la totalidad del modelo y apretamos el boton derecho del mouse, elegimos make group y en entity nos calcula automaticamente el volumen del modelo en mm3. Con 50 cm de altura de dio 95.958.177 mm3, o su equivalencia que es de 95,958 litros, con 60 cm de altura me da 115 litros algo mucho mas cercano a lo que busco, asi que quedara a 60 cm de altura, despues de armado voy a rellenar con vellon hasta llegar al Q que necesito.




Aqui tienen los archivos de sketchup para poder modificar a gusto el modelo, solo quiero dejar en claro algunas cosas, al descargar y usar estos archivos lo hacen bajo su propia responsabilidad, yo no me hago cargo de absolutamente nada, este es un proyecto que esta en marcha y las soluciones que se apliquen asi como modificaciones van al vuelo, asi que vamos aprendiendo todos.

Saludos


----------



## Kebra (Jun 7, 2017)

Cyver, acá tenés mas ideas de construcción. Vos que sos hábil con la madera, mirá:


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 7, 2017)

Con cnc es trampa. Pero igual esta barbaro.


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 11, 2017)

Ayer paseando con mi mujer por Coto encontre de oferta una caladora Black y Decker a 660 pesos, que sumado a la promo de la tarjeta de credito resulto en una caladora por 420 pesos argentinos. La verdad que por esa plata asi me sirva solo para el subwoofer es negocio, asi que venga. Una recomendacion por si alguien la compra, directamente no usen la hoja de sierra que trae de fabrica, es muy pero muy mala, compren una bosch que salen 30 pesos y son el dia y la noche.

Despues de un rato tomandole la mano, siempre use caladora de mesa para todo, salio muy bien y ya estan perfilados los refuerzos.

Ahora tengo que terminar el cortacirculos para el router y terminar de lijar los bordes de los refuerzos, siempre tiran a salir fuera de escuadra porque cuando se calienta la hoja se vuelve flexible y hay que llevarlos a escuadra de vuelta, simplemente una vez que esten todos los cortes hechos se fijan todos juntos y se pega una lija a un taco de madera a escuadra y sobre una superficie plana se rectifican, con lija 60  y en 10 minutos estan listos.




Un pequeño dato que les puede servir, cuando peguen las plantillas no usen plasticola, usen uhu o boligoma, y un par de pasadas solo en el papel, porque el papel se arruga al toque y se tiende a deformar. 

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Jun 12, 2017)

Supongo que hablas de las Bosch ( no se el nombre ) que no tienen trabado sino un diente de cada lado ... son GENIALES .
Los agujeros yo los corto con la fresa finita del router .


----------



## polilapo (Jun 12, 2017)

Buen dia a todos. La solución a la flexion de la hoja es cortarla,la oscilación (por decirlo de alguna manera) de la hoja por lo general es 20mm,la cortas a 42mm (para mdf 18mm),usás jabón blanco para lubricarla y reducis el error. Saludos.


----------



## Kebra (Jun 23, 2017)

¿Y? ¿Cómo sigue el proyecto?


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 23, 2017)

Vengo atrasado, en el laburo estoy en medio de una certificacion Iram, y me esta consumiendo la fuerza vital. en cualquier momento palmo.

Saludos


----------



## Kebra (Jun 24, 2017)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Vengo atrasado, en el laburo estoy en medio de una certificacion Iram, y me esta consumiendo la fuerza vital. en cualquier momento palmo.
> 
> Saludos



Uh! En la fábrica de un amigo de mi viejo (hace como 400 años ya) donde justo en ese momento le estábamos haciendo la fuerza motriz de una nave (puente grúa, iluminación, todo) estuvieron certificando durante 3 meses mas o menos los de Bureau Veritas para ISO. Cada laburante le tenía que explicar detalladamente al tipo que venía como hacía su laburo paso por paso. Era agotador, y eso que nosotros mirábamos de afuera.

En fin, que te sea leve!


----------



## cyverlarva (Jun 25, 2017)

Yo laburo en una empresa de transporte de pasajeros, y estamos implementando IRAM 3810, basicamente Seguridad Vial, Como encargado de parques moviles me mato, ya que soy Reponsable operativo de seguridad vial, y el parque de la empresa es de 500 coches, imaginate que hasta recapadora propia tenemos, asi que aparte de la iram tengo que sacar certificacion de proceso de recapado, con numero de CHAS y todo. Una locura, tengo que tener trazabilidad sobre los repuestos, cubiertas, compras,  ventas, medio ambiente, diagramacion de horarios, investigacion de siniestros, a y de paso redactar el Manual y procesos e instructivos. Por ejemplo mañana tengo de capacitar a 30 choferes para que puedan evaluar a los postulantes que ingresen en la empresa.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2017)

Me cuelo en el hilo de cyver ... ya que estamos en algo parecido , si bien voy a encarar para otro lado.
A los fines de completar las columnitas que hice hace poco , necestio agregar un sub para completar el rango . 
Luego de un experimento frustrado ( woofer baratito muy bonito Nippon America que resulto tener un Qts de 1,6 !!! ) , logre que me lo cambiaran por este:
http://www.clarion.com/xl/es/products-personal/speaker/WG3020D/hilight/index.html

Nada que ver , al menos publica los parametros , cono de Aluminio ,muy bien terminadito ... claro, cuesta apenas EL TRIPLE .

Recomiendan caja sellada de 27l o BR de hasta 47 .

El winIsd obviamente sugiere cajas de 200L , y sino quedan algo booming ...

Como no soy para nada atolondrado , lo meti en una caja sellada de 58 lts con bastante stuffing con la mas seria intención de usar la famosa LT que tantas loas cosecha .

Resultado: igual que otras veces , el "coneo" es infernal !!!
Posibilidades:
- Probar caja BR
- Agregar un filtro PA bien duro ( 24dB ) a unos 25Hz 

Comparando con mi sub anterior , con dos parlantes GB de 10" , con los que me pasaba lo mismo , y lo solucioné metiendolos en una caja mas chica que lo calculado y en BR , con lo cual se terminaron los problemas , creo que voy a encarar esta solucion ....
Voy a reformar la caja para llevarla a 52 lts , mas cercana a la recomendacion del fabricante y sintonizar a unos 35 Hz ( la Fs ) .

Esto ha sido la introducción , tengo que encarar la carpinteria y luego les cuento .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Como no soy para nada atolondrado , lo meti en una caja sellada de 58 lts con bastante stuffing con la mas seria intención de usar la famosa LT que tantas loas cosecha .
> 
> Resultado: igual que otras veces , el "coneo" es infernal !!!


Cuales son la Fb y Qb del parlante en la caja y a cuales F y Q lo llevaste??


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 13, 2017)

Estimado Profe: En caja de 58 lts el Qtc era 0.89 y la Fb 50Hz ... era bonito para dejarlo asi !! 
Sucede que lo probé y no me gustó como coneaba . Lo estoy cortando con un filtro tipico de sub , 12dB/octava frecuencia variable , fase invertible y volumen por supuesto ...
Supongo que la respuesta en baja frecuencia no esta cortada lo suficiente por el ampli ( 7294 bridge ) . 
Por eso hablaba de poner un PA ... 
Pero hoy tuve un rato libre y serruche caja a 52 lts y va vented a 35 hz . 
NO ME RETE !!!


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 15, 2017)

Siguiendo con el tema , les muestro como quedó el engendro ... no es un prodigio de estetica ya que reutilice una caja que usaba para el bajo , de ahi su look "Pro" , ni va a ganar un concurso de WAF ( esto es para darles envidia ) ...
Conclusión : con apenas unas pruebas someras ( me falta ajustar ganancias de ampli y cross , y no descarto agregar un PA para proteger todo ) el rendimiento es mucho mejor , y subjetivamente anda hermoso ! ... se fue el coneo excesivo y se lo ve mucho mas preciso y controlado al cono ...

Sigo defendiendo el vituperado Bass-reflex !


----------



## polilapo (Sep 15, 2017)

Que leeeeendo. . . . .graficas? Vamos Antonio,no haraganee . . . .


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 15, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Que leeeeendo. . . . .graficas? Vamos Antonio,no haraganee . . . .



ya vendran ... tengo para un rato con el osciloscopio para ajustar ganancias , en alguna parte tengo un clipeo y no llego a potencia maxima ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2017)

Capacitores de la fuente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ...y subjetivamente anda hermoso ! ... se fue el coneo excesivo y se lo ve mucho mas preciso y controlado al cono ...


Ahhhhh..... así que se fue el coneo excesivo???
Reproducí este tema y fijate donde van a dar los conos... (ojo con la patrona y con romper algo)
https://mp3red.me/7514863/bassotronics-bass-i-love-you.html


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 15, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahhhhh..... así que se fue el coneo excesivo???
> Reproducí este tema y fijate donde van a dar los conos... (ojo con la patrona y con romper algo)
> https://mp3red.me/7514863/bassotronics-bass-i-love-you.html



Y donde tengo que poner La Patrona ?? Bien al frente?? 

Estimadisimo: Le contesto , Si bien debajo de la sintonia del BR pasan cosas espantosas ( ya se ) en este caso esta a 35Hz ( la Fs ) , tambien sabemos que a la Fs=Fb el coneo es MINIMO , y por encima de eso es cada vez menor ... o sea hay una zona en la cual disminuye...
Y ya 35Hz es muy baja como para que debajo de ella haya "musica"
Estoy justo en este momento probando mis discos "malditos" : Gorilaz , King Crimson y algunos otros que se caracterizan por tener subgraves exagerados ... y se porta muy bien !! 
Tambien recuerde que dije que voy a implementar un PA , posiblemente 10-20 Hz para proteger el cono .

PD: el sitio que me mandaste dice que tengo virus ... que aprete Aceptar para que me lo scanee... que hago ??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2017)

Jajajaja me pasó lo mismo , hasta parecía una "broma" virusiana.

En vez de conear el sub del Pc , me querían es-conear el disco rígido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 15, 2017)

Naaa...es un cartel estupido, pero el ABP lo mató...

PD: yo tengo los -6dB en 19Hz y no conea nada...por que es sellada.
Ud es libre de hacerlo como le plazca [emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12]


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 16, 2017)

PD: yo tengo los -6dB en 19Hz y no conea nada...por que es sellada.
Ud es libre de hacerlo como le plazca [emoji12 dijo:
			
		

> [emoji12] [emoji12]



Tengo que confirmarlo ... pero puse el generador de tonos y en mi caso a 20Hz la potencia era superior que a 40 ... por eso voy a poner el PA ! 

El fin de este sub es completar la debilidad debajo de 100Hz de mis columnitas, no que me tiemble el estómago con una pelicula ( aclaro ) 

Esta es una medicion que hice para ver como se comportaba el cross ...y evidentemente en BF le hace falta algun tipo de "freno" :



Mientras tanto en el mejor lenguaje "audiidot" , "los graves son profundos, cremosos ..."


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2017)

Para evitar el coneo , Stroker tenía un amortiguador regulable 




​


----------



## polilapo (Sep 16, 2017)

Buenas tardes,muy interesante e instructivo este post para gente como yo que poco sabe del tema, interesante la dicotomía entres Antonio y Dr Z . . . .perooooo que es mejor, bass reflex o sellada. Podrían esclarecer mi duda???? Gracias
 PD vengo lleyendo el foro desde algo mas de dos años,post de Antonio,Dr Z, Juan, Dos Metros, Quercus, etc como asi tambien páginas como Elliot, Zaph, Linkwitz Lab etc y nunca termino de saber que es mejor, si ventilada o sellada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Buenas tardes,muy interesante e instructivo este post para gente como yo que poco sabe del tema, interesante la dicotomía entres Antonio y Dr Z . . . .perooooo que es mejor, bass reflex o sellada. Podrían esclarecer mi duda???? Gracias
> PD vengo lleyendo el foro desde algo mas de dos años,post de Antonio,Dr Z, Juan, Dos Metros, Quercus, etc como asi tambien páginas como Elliot, Zaph, Linkwitz Lab etc y nunca termino de saber que es mejor, si ventilada o sellada.


Es que no hay algo como *"cual es mejor"*.

Como todo en la ingeniería, es un compromiso entre el costo y el beneficio, y a partir ese análisis hay que tomar una decisión. Los bass-reflex permite llegar a frecuencias mas bajas que una caja sellada sin corrección electrónica (siempre que usemos el parlante correcto), pero eso no es gratis, y lo que se paga es: un mayor retardo de grupo, bajos que en mayor o menor medida suenan "boomy" y terminas necesitando un filtro electrónico para evitar excitación por debajo de la Fs y que el parlante vaya a dar a la vereda de enfrente. Podríamos hablar también sobre la necesidad de elegir un ajuste específico y asegurar que se logre en la realidad... pero esas charlas tienden a ser "académicas" si se tiene cuidado en el diseño y construcción.

Como contrapartida, las cajas selladas son "a prueba de bolu$#%^&*s", se ecualizan fácilmente, los graves suenan "mucho mas controlados"  ==> no boomean nunca, el retardo de grupo es una curva muuuy suave y el parlante nunca queda sin control como los BR abajo de la Fs. Pero eso tampoco viene gratis: el rendimiento es *mucho *menor, los parlantes adecuados no son tan fáciles de conseguir (al menos en Argentina, aunque podés importarlos o tener suerte) y si los ecualizas con la TL para llevarlos a valores de Fb y Qb razonables, tenes que pensar en disponer de un parlante que se las aguante y de un amplificador de bastante potencia. Por supuesto, la ecualización de estas cajas te permite llevar su punto de operación a la región ideal que se te ocurra, cosa que no sucede con los BR.

De última, vos sos quien toma la decisión de lo que quieres hacer en función de tus objetivos, pero lo importante es que sepas que cosa podés esperar de cada tipo de caja...


----------



## polilapo (Sep 16, 2017)

Bien,gracias por responder. Algo asi me parecía pero como vi que cada uno "defendía" una u otra había algo mas.
 Estoy armando mi cuarto proyecto (creo el último) de 3 vías y mid y tweeter lo tengo resuelto pero bajos,no sé, el winisd y el bass box me dan caja sellada (EBP 250) con F3 100hz pero en reflex llega plano hasta 33hz y F3 30hz (Fs:30hz) lo que me da mas bajos en reflex (siempre con misma vol de bafle). Y no se que hacer,cuando tenga las gráficas de respuesta iniciaré un post. El parlante es el Dayton RS225S-8.
 Cualquier consejo es bien venido. Gracias


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 16, 2017)

Si no vas a meter electrónica para que baje más yo no lo dudaría... Bass réflex


----------



## polilapo (Sep 16, 2017)

Meter electrónica seria hacerle una transformación de Limkwitz???
 Ya estan hechas Bass Reflex ja,pero se podía tapar el tubo de sintonia porque es de pvc 63mm. Sería interesante teniendo dos cajas idéntica hacer una BR y otra sellada como Dios manda y escucharlas a ver que diferencia hay. Gracias a todos por las respuestas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 16, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Bien,gracias por responder. Algo asi me parecía pero como vi que cada uno "defendía" una u otra había algo mas.


El tema de la "defensa" es por una oposición de intereses. Yo no tengo drama en usar un amplificador de mayor potencia para controlar la curva de respuesta del parlante vía ecualización, aunque ya sé que puede llegar a estar sometido a ciertas exigencias "pesadas" en virtud de hasta donde queremos bajar en frecuencia y cual SPL queremos mantener en esa bajada. Yo ya he experimentado con cajas bass-reflex y ya aprendí a "odiar"  el sonido de esas cajas vs. las selladas y ecualizadas para un Qb=0.5
 Lo del "coneo" es anecdótico, pero si el parlante tiene un Xmax adecuado YO no veo ningún problema en que el cono se mueva tal como lo debe hacer... 



polilapo dijo:


> Estoy armando mi cuarto proyecto (creo el último) de 3 vías y mid y tweeter lo tengo resuelto pero bajos,no sé, el winisd y el bass box me dan caja sellada (EBP 250) con F3 100hz pero en reflex llega plano hasta 33hz y F3 30hz (Fs:30hz) lo que me da mas bajos en reflex (siempre con misma vol de bafle). Y no se que hacer,cuando tenga las gráficas de respuesta iniciaré un post. El parlante es el Dayton RS225S-8.


Como ya te dijo Juan y vos mismo ya hiciste, la recomendación "natural" es usar un baffle bass-reflex ya que, en tu caso, te permite lograr una bastante mayor extensión en bajas frecuencias a igual volumen de caja. Eso te permite usar un ampli y xover comunes, lo que es un ahorro importante (al menos el del amplificador, el xover pasivo bien hecho es mas caro que uno activo y no tiene ni la sombra de la performance electrónica y física).

Ahora bien, hay un error que todos pasan por alto al considerar solo las frecuencias Fb y F3 de la caja sin tener en cuenta la curva de caída de la respuesta en frecuencia: la caja sellada tiene una caída de 12 dB/oct (2º orden) mientras que la bass-reflex cae a 24 db/oct (4º orden). Eso hace que la caja sellada reproduzca efectivamente mayor cantidad de frecuencias bajas, mientras que la bass-reflex, por el corte tan abrupto, inmediatmente luego de la Fb comienza a atenuar las frecuencias mas bajas y no tiene tanta extensión. Claro, al llegar mas abajo en frecuencia Fb las bass-reflex entregan graves con mas potencia que las selladas, que también entregan esos graves pero atenuados (OJO!! en tu caso la F3 sellada es MUY ALTA y hay que ecualizar si o sí).
Por otra parte, en frecuencias taaan bajas lo que vos escuchás no es solo el baffle sino también el ambiente, y la influencia de este puede ser buena, regular o mala, dependiendo de los resultados del estudio que se haga. Por lo general, siempre hay refuerzo de graves (al menos en forma localizada) y si el rango de bajas frecuencias no es muy grande, podes tener buenos resultados usando la sala para compensar la atenuación de los graves, lo que puede hacer que una caja sellada con Fb=50 o 60Hz suene "igual de fuerte" (dependiendo del Qb) que una bass-reflex con Fb=30 o 35 Hz, conservando aún las buenas propiedades de respuesta temporal de las selladas. Por supuesto, jugar con estas cosas lleva tiempo y estudio, y puede requerir alguna ecualización electrónica.


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 17, 2017)

polilapo dijo:


> Meter electrónica seria hacerle una transformación de Limkwitz???
> Ya estan hechas Bass Reflex ja,pero se podía tapar el tubo de sintonia porque es de pvc 63mm. Sería interesante teniendo dos cajas idéntica hacer una BR y otra sellada como Dios manda y escucharlas a ver que diferencia hay. Gracias a todos por las respuestas



Como veras , el post de Dr. Z es absolutamente impecable  tecnicamente e incluso ideologicamente ... deja poco que agregar .
Ahora bien , si tus Dayton llegan a 35Hz , ( asi como mis Seas llegan a 40 ) , tengo una noticia horrible para darte:  Los Reyes Magos no existen!!! ( son los Papás ) !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Los quiero ver con 10w sonando con uno de los discos "malditos"... 
Como dijo Dr. Z , para aplicar la LT necesitas no solo potencias mucho mayores ( supongamos que la tengas ) SINO QUE EL PARLANTE DEBE SER MUY SOBREDIMENSIONADO .


----------



## polilapo (Sep 17, 2017)

Buenos dias,gracias otra vez por los consejos, y papa Noel tampoco????? Ja seguiré con los BR hasta que saque el Quini ja.
off topic: Ayer estuve escuchando Bassotronic (dato de Dr.Z) otro que los "malditos" de Antonio, una masa para probar las cajas.


----------



## jorger (Sep 17, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora bien, hay un error que todos pasan por alto al considerar solo las frecuencias Fb y F3 de la caja sin tener en cuenta la curva de caída de la respuesta en frecuencia: la caja sellada tiene una caída de 12 dB/oct (2º orden) mientras que la bass-reflex cae a 24 db/oct (4º orden). Eso hace que la caja sellada reproduzca efectivamente mayor cantidad de frecuencias bajas, mientras que la bass-reflex, *por el corte tan abrupto, inmediatmente luego de la Fb comienza a atenuar las frecuencias mas bajas y no tiene tanta extensión.*


Y más abrupto aún si se le añade un FPA, puede quedar una caída de pseudo-48dB/oct como ocurre en mi 2.1 
El efecto es curioso cuando se trata de algún tema con pasajes de graves cuyas frecuencias son realmente similares entre sí, y* justo al límite de la respuesta* del woofer. Que se cumplan exactamente esas condiciones es de todo menos probable pero ojo, puede pasar. El resultado es algo parecido a un "si" y un "no". Casi no hay término medio.
PD: se está poniendo interesante el hilo.


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 17, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ahora bien, hay un error que todos pasan por alto al considerar solo las frecuencias Fb y F3 de la caja sin tener en cuenta la curva de caída de la respuesta en frecuencia: la caja sellada tiene una caída de 12 dB/oct (2º orden) mientras que la bass-reflex cae a 24 db/oct (4º orden). Eso hace que la caja sellada reproduzca efectivamente mayor cantidad de frecuencias bajas, mientras que la bass-reflex, por el corte tan abrupto, inmediatmente luego de la Fb comienza a atenuar las frecuencias mas bajas y no tiene tanta extensión. Claro, al llegar mas abajo en frecuencia Fb las bass-reflex entregan graves con mas potencia que las selladas, que también entregan esos graves pero atenuados (OJO!! en tu caso la F3 sellada es MUY ALTA y hay que ecualizar si o sí).
> Por otra parte, en frecuencias taaan bajas lo que vos escuchás no es solo el baffle sino también el ambiente, y la influencia de este puede ser buena, regular o mala, dependiendo de los resultados del estudio que se haga. Por lo general, siempre hay refuerzo de graves (al menos en forma localizada) y si el rango de bajas frecuencias no es muy grande, podes tener buenos resultados usando la sala para compensar la atenuación de los graves, lo que puede hacer que una caja sellada con Fb=50 o 60Hz suene "igual de fuerte" (dependiendo del Qb) que una bass-reflex con Fb=30 o 35 Hz, conservando aún las buenas propiedades de respuesta temporal de las selladas. Por supuesto, jugar con estas cosas lleva tiempo y estudio, y puede requerir alguna ecualización electrónica.



Usando como fuente de sonido la PC, es recomendable el uso de estos tipos de software?

https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 17, 2017)

Muy buen proyecto Antonio, se lo ve lindo a ese sub!!!

Por mi parte estoy retomando el proyecto del sub ahora con un poco mas de tiempo, ya tengo el amplificador que voy a usar, es un Plate clase D de 250 vatios sobre 4 ohms, es un rebranding de  Dayton, tiene control remoto, detecta automaticamente la señal, y se lo ve bastante lindo.

Veremos si cumple.













En breve novedades.
Saludos





Iván Francisco dijo:


> Usando como fuente de sonido la PC, es recomendable el uso de estos tipos de software?
> 
> https://sourceforge.net/projects/equalizerapo/



Es indispensable si queres reproducir audio con un minimo de calidad, el tema es saber como usarlo. Yo uso ese mismo programa con una interface grafica que anda dando vueltas por la red.
En mi sistema esta equalizando 7 canales y la diferencia entre usarlo y no es el dia y la noche. El problema que estoy sufriendo ahora es que al no tener tiempo de escuchar equipos de amigos voy perdiendo la nocion de como suena el mio, y lamentablemente me estoy acostumbrando a lo bueno. A pesar de haber recomendado a un amigo el no comprar un sub comercial, el padre cuenta con un taller realmente envidiable. Se mando a comprar un JBL de 12 pulgadas bass reflex, que le salio unos buenos mangos,  es increible lo que bomea ese sub, es imposible de setear, ubicandolo donde lo ubiques es imposible de domar, debajo de 35 hz todo suena igual, eso si cuando pega parece que te tira la casa abajo. Son definitivamente gustos y compromisos de diseño, en mi caso a los sellados no los cambio por anda.

Si queres equalizar foobar2000 para que suene realmente muy bien, bajate el plug in VST Bridge, ese plug in te permite cargar VST que son filtros de muy buena calidad y bajate Izotope Ozone 7, de movida intimida, pero cuando sepas que tocar y donde te vas a quedar con la boca abierta.
Saludos


----------



## Iván Francisco (Sep 17, 2017)

Gracias Civerlarva por aclarar un poco las cosas, empecé a usarlo inyectando ruido rosa y un RTA para ajuste eq de 31 bandas desde el punto de escucha. Mi sistema està compuesto por un sistema activo de 4 vías con filtros LR de 24db/oct. Seguiré experimentando y probando tus sugerencias. Gracias !


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 17, 2017)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Muy buen proyecto Antonio, se lo ve lindo a ese sub!!!
> 
> Por mi parte estoy retomando el proyecto del sub ahora con un poco mas de tiempo, ya tengo el amplificador que voy a usar, es un Plate clase D de 250 vatios sobre 4 ohms, es un rebranding de  Dayton, tiene control remoto, detecta automaticamente la señal, y se lo ve bastante lindo.



Que bonito !!! Quiero!!  compraste aca?


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 17, 2017)

Si Antonio, compre aca. Es un vendedor de Cordoba, en varias oportunidades le compre productos como parlantes y tweeters, los precios son salados pero es responsable y  envia rapido y bien embalado. Busca en mercado libre por su marca de rebranding Audiocord, tiene varias cosas interesantes. No se si se pueden publicar los datos de este vendedor o estaria infringiendo alguna norma del foro. Si se puede lo haria sin problemas.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Sep 18, 2017)

Buenisimo , gracias , anoto ... y cualquier cosa por MP .
A todo esto , disculpas por invadirte el hilo ... tenia algo que ver y suscito una conversacion muy interesante ... En realidad mi proyecto es la version "Poor Man's subwoofer "  .
Agrego que le pegue bastante este finde y anda muy satisfactorio . Claro , pensaba gastar 1 K$ y gaste 3 en el parlante ! ( asi cualquiera )


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 30, 2017)

Sigo invadiendo el hilo de Cyver ... 

- Me animé y "operé" el ampli Nikko 390II , haciendo Pre-Out y Pre-In para tener Bi-Amp full !!
Lo cual no fue facil , dada la tendencia horrible a meter ruido que tiene esto .

- Arme la plaquita ( genial por cierto ) de Dr. Z del cross L/R 

- Por atolondrado , no habia medido respuesta en frecuencia del Sub , posteriormente mostraré las consecuencias que tuvo 

- Dado que ahora cuento con Mic Behringer y placa Behringer U-Phoria UM2 , me largué por primera vez a hacer mediciones ambientales .

Conclusiones : Si bien logre mediciones bonitas como esta , siendo una habitación chica, comun , sin ningun tratamiento acustico:



Me molestaba el "pozo" en 200Hz , justo en el cruce .... Fase? , defecto del cross? Reflexión de piso ??

Entonces medi respuesta del sub con y sin cross , obteniendo esto:



Puede verse claramente la respuesta del sub puro ( color verde ) que evidentemente tiene un refuerzo importante debajo de 100Hz .
Solución ??? Voy a modificar el cruce de 200 a 120Hz , de modo que el cross modifique la zona mas "lineal" del sub , Los parlantitos satelite siguen estando "descansados" de graves .

.... estoy saliendo a comprar capacitores . Los mantendré informados . Agradeceré cualquier despiadada critica !!


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 30, 2017)

Subo medicion con el nuevo corte a 117Hz como anticipe ... No es la gloria , el pico de respuesta es menor que antes , pero sigue existiendo ahora en el corte tambien .... Esta vez lo introducen los monitores ... sera uan cancelacion por la distancia entre sub y parlante? O una reflexion? No puedo saberlo , al menos es chiquito .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 30, 2017)

Como has ajustado los niveles de cada filtro???
Cual es la sensibilidad del sub y cual la de los midwoofers???


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 31, 2017)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Como has ajustado los niveles de cada filtro???
> Cual es la sensibilidad del sub y cual la de los midwoofers???



 Las desconozco , Doc... pero mientras te contesto , ya se me esta ocurriendo una idea!

Ahora ajusté justamente con la medicion , ya que no tengo volumenes independientes para cada ampli ! y estoy dandome cuenta que NO es lo mismo ajustar con el filtro 

Voy a medir el filtro solo , si bien como dije , el pocito ahora lo produce en parte los monitores , no el sub . 
No te olvides que es una habitacion comun , pequeña , sin aislación de ningun tipo

De todos modos estoy encantado que haya dado asi , esperaba resultados peores , y de hecho apenas muevo un poco el mic , cambia bastante el resultado ...

Agrego loas a tu placa , una delicia armarla y si bien me hizo parir el tema ruido por el lazo de ida y vuelta del ampli , NO es por la placa .....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2017)

A ver....
Primero: Tenés que ajustar los niveles de salida del filtro en función de las sensibilidades de cada parlante (no es exacto pero vas a quedar muuuuuy cerca del punto óptimo). Fijate _*ACÁ *_ y *ACÁ *para que veas como se calcula el ajuste (tenes que usar la sensibilidad en *dB/volt* para ajustar las tensiones de salida).

Segundo: Para medir el sub, o medís al exterior y lejos de cosas que reflejen el sonido (con el mic sobre el suelo), o medís en campo cercano, por que si la sala es pequeña y necesitás un tiempo de ventana largo para ver detalles en la respuesta, se te va a meter todo el campo reverberante en la medición.

PD: Cual placa armaste??? la del 2.1 o la de múltiples configuraciones??


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 31, 2017)

Estimado Profe, contesto: 
- En definitiva , si estoy ajustando ganancia con el filtro ... no estoy tan mal , para eso está ! , Afortunadamente con tu diseño los potes quedan casi iguales ! 

- La idea fue medir en "real" justamente por las tremendas interacciones que tienen los graves con el ambiente ... Son mis primeras mediciones "ambientales" ... y como dije , me sorprende que dieran asi . 

- Quizas el corte nuevo ( 117Hz ) coincide demasiado con la caida que tiene el woofer a 100 ... deberia haber cortado a 80-90 ... pero la idea era relevar lo mas posible los monitores de reproducir graves , dicho sea de paso , ahora suenan espeluznantes de "limpios , definidos , sedosos y dulces "   

La placa que armé es la gloriosa 2.1 tuya , la hice hacer y quedo hermosa , debo la foto , con el logo grandote como corresponde .
Solamente puse un cap a la entrada calculado como PA a 15Hz .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Estimado Profe, contesto:
> - En definitiva , si estoy ajustando ganancia con el filtro ... no estoy tan mal , para eso está ! , Afortunadamente con tu diseño los potes quedan casi iguales !
> 
> - La idea fue medir en "real" justamente por las tremendas interacciones que tienen los graves con el ambiente ... Son mis primeras mediciones "ambientales" ... y como dije , me sorprende que dieran asi .


No has pensado en agregar *ESTO *??? El BBC dip es importante, pero el high-pass-shelving es importante para la integración del sub con el espacio y con los mids...


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 31, 2017)

Es que así ...anda muy bonito ! Graves tiene lo justo ... Y el BBC dip lo he tenido diseñando Cross pasivos como efecto indeseado y tampoco me ha gustado ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 31, 2017)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Es que así ...anda muy bonito ! Graves tiene lo justo ... Y el BBC dip lo he tenido diseñando Cross pasivos como efecto indeseado y tampoco me ha gustado ...


El BBC dip no importa tanto en tu caso (podes sacar el notch completo del PCB sin dramas), pero si la transición sub-mids. Si decís que está bien de graves, entonces OK, pero los míos retumbaban bastante hasta que ajuste la transición. A fin de cuentas es una atenuación controlada, pero le sienta muy bien...


----------



## cyverlarva (Jul 22, 2018)

Hola a todos, si aunque no lo crean el proyecto sigue, y tengo algunos avances.  Lamentablemente tuve que hacer algunas concesiones con el diseño, ya que no tengo ni el tiempo ni el lugar. Vivo en un edificio de departamentos y como no tengo balcon siempre trabajaba en la terraza sin ningun problema, obviamente despues de trabajar me tomaba el laburo de limpiar todo y acomodar pero se ve que a alguien no le gusto y desde el consorcio me aclararon que no podria usar mas la terraza para esos menesteres. Esto hace que o trabajo dentro de mi departamento, o tengo que llevar todas las herramientas y lo que necesito a lo de mi suegra y trabajar en ese lugar. Esto hace que todo se complique  mucho pero de a poco vamos avanzando. Varios items cambiaron, por ejemplo las paredes curvas, con todo el dolor de mi alma mi subwoofer se va a parecer a los miles que pululan por ahi, pero al menos va a quedar funcionando. Los primeros avances se dieron cuando compre el mdf, asi que me traje los cortes listos de Easy, y de a poco empezamos con el desarrollo del armado.  Todos los calculos del diseño siguen igual solo cambia la forma del sub, el mismo sigue siendo downfiring y con un pequeño ampli clase "D" de 350 vatios rms dandole caña.
El  MDF es de 18 mm encolado formando una pared de 36 mm, como no tengo drama de mandar tornillitos y cola  esta todo absolutamente encolado y atornillado.
 

Buscando entre las miles de porquerias que tengo encontre un viejo taladro a baterias marca STARKE, antigua marca que vendia EASY, una porqueria de otro mundo, la bateria duraba mas o menos 6 perforaciones y usandolo como atornillador al tercer tornillo se quedaba sin oxigeno, asi que revisando veo que trabaja a 12 volts asi que usando una fuente de PC , recupere un hermoso atornillador con embrague lo que me permite seleccionar el torque de apriete, asi que estoy chocho.

Una de las cosas que no habia tomado en cuenta es el peso, ya que pensaba que al fabricarlo en mi casa no tendria problema, pero ahora que hay que llevarlo y traerlo  no se imaginan lo que fue moverlo, sin electronica, ni parlante nada mas que madera debe estar por los 50 kg.

En el armado de la parte superior se cementan las dos placas de 18 mm armando una bruta pared de 36mm a los que hay que sumarlo los refuerzos.



Ya cementada la parte superior y con unos tornillitos para fijar todo en su lugar. Todavia la tapa se encontraba sin fresar por lo que pueden ver que sobresale un poquito.



Ahora vamos por el plate del amplificador, se podria haber dejado sobresaliendo, pero que se yo, por un rato de laburo queda mucho mas profesional embutirlo como en un modelo comercial. Asi que tranquilo y con la fresadora le fuimos haciendo lugar. Lamentablemente no cuento con una fresa justo del tamaño de la curva de la esquina del plate, asi que despues con cuidado y un poquito de masilla vamos a emprolijar esas esquinas.
 

Y como final del avance el refuerzo de la caja ya cortado, y fresado. Faltaria una lijadita para redondear los detalles e instalarlo en la caja para pasar al fresado de la cara que va a llevare el parlante.

  

Bueno, ante todo quiero pedir disculpas por la calidad de las fotos, son del celu y asi van a salir hasta terminar el proyecto. Y otra disculpa es por dejar tanto tiempo esto muerto, tengo poco tiempo pero me di cuenta lo mucho que disfruto de hacer estas cosas.

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 20, 2018)

Hoy hay avances!!!!

Arrancamos temprano y hacia tiempo que no tenia tanto frio pero hay que terminar.

Entre las cosas que quedan por hacer hay que fijar el refuerzo en la caja, y justo esta la electronica de amplificacion y filtro en el medio asi que tuve que decidir entre mover el refuerzo (la mas facil) o hacer las cosas como se deben y preparar un calado para dejar espacio. Obviamente hicimos un calado y fresado para que quede a tono con lo que ya veniamos haciendo.

  
Despues lo fije en su lugar, como siempre generosidad con la cola y los tornillos y a seguir.

 
El lugar para la electronica quedo muy bien. Me paso algo curioso, cuando frese el espacio para el plate del amplificador habia quedado una luz de 2mm, que pensaba rellenar con masilla para madera al momento de enchapar, pero cuando probe el amplificador en su lugar no entraba .
La verdad sabia que el mdf nacional es bastante carismatico y tiende a actuar de formas misteriosas, pero nunca habia visto que se infle de tal forma. Una pequeña lijadita y una pequeña presion y quedo justo.
Se viene el cierre de la caja, asi que con cuidado y con una maza de goma clave la primera pared de 18mm en la caja .Con el cyverlarva hoyo maker realizamos el pequeño agujerito. La verdad la plantilla para hacer agujeros anda barbaro, dos detalles a tener en cuenta, la escala anda mal no la usen para medir, ya la voy a arreglar y subir la nueva plantilla y segundo usen como base algun material de como minimo 5mm asi pueden fresar la guia con comodidad y dejar un pequeño lugar para la tuerquita de fijacion, sino lo hacen van a tener una desviacion en el corte, como yo use mdf de 3mm no podia dejar ningun lugar asi que use una mecha forstner y le comi un par de mm. Una vez listo lijamos toda la superficie para pegar la segunda pared de 18 mm y realizar el segundo agujero de asiento del sub.

    

Ahora vamos con la segunda pared, como veran la primera pared calza dentro del cubo, la segunda va por fuera, eso permite fijarlas con tornillos desde arriba y desde los costados logrando apretar muy pero muy bien. Para que quede justo compre la pared superior 1 cm mas grande de cada lado, asi despues tranquilo le pego una fresadita y queda perfectamente a plomo con la pared de la caja.

 

Listo para fresar.

 

Ya fresado el borde, prefiero pasar la fresa copiadora, justo al medio de la tabla y despues rectificar con un cepillo manual, para terminar de lijar al final de todo.

Con la segunda tabla ya lista, fijada y fresada, vamos por el agujerito final de 395 mm, otra vez con el cyverlarva hoyo maker fresamos y nos encontramos con el primer fresado como asiento. La campana del sub es tremenda. de alto tiene 24 mm de aluminio y goma, asi que como veran se come la primer tabla completa. Otro detalle a destacar es que la campana en su parte trasera tiene el asiento conico, lo que permite un ajuste perfecto. Pavadas que son importantes.

  

Por hoy es todo. Pero lo mas importante es que falta?
Falta...
Lijar toda la caja
Fresar todos los cantos
Preparar las patas del monstruo ( pensaba madera, pero me parece que voy por cemento)
Enchapar
Laquear
Asi que todavia falta un monton.
Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 30, 2018)

Otro dia con algunos pequeños avances, el armado de la caja ya esta practicamente terminado. Termine de fresar las aristas, como la caja es muy grande y voy a tener que convivir con ella en lo cotidiano decidi suavizar un poco los bordes, para que no parezca una heladera bajo mesada. Es un pequeño detalle que espero le haga ganar en estetica, porque de verdad es un cajon  muy grande. 

   

 Probe si el lugar para la electronica esta bien dimensionado y calza perfecto. Ahora tengo que solucionar un pequeño tema, el amplificador trae una pequeña placa esclava que hace las funciones de receptor del control remoto y luz de stand by por lo que tendria que tener una pequeña ventanita en el frontal, hacer la ventana es lo de menos el tema es como darle una terminacion esteticamente buena. Estoy pensado usar una mecha forstner grande que tengo y colocarle un pequeño circulo de acrilico, el tema es como cortar el acrilico y que quede bien.  

  
Entre otros temas pase por el aserradero a ver la madera para el enchapado, y el precio se fue a las nubes. Voy a tener que hacer numeros a ver si puedo meter alguna chapa importada, sino terminare con alguna nacional como paraiso o alguna otra.

Asi que en fin de a poquito seguimos.

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 28, 2018)

Hoy avances !! Entre otras cosas esta semana anduve de compras. La cosa no pasa por dejar el sub así nomás sino darle una terminación más bien comercial. Cómo había mencionado en el post anterior fui a ver chapillas. La verdad no me parecieron tan caras, y para este proyecto me decante por ébano rojo. La chapa es muy vistosa y se ajusta a mi presupuesto y por el tipo de veta que tiene disimula muy bien mis carencias de conocimientos en la tarea del enchapado. 
Una muestra ...


Tambien pense en las patitas, y encontre estas que me parecieron que se integraban bien con el proyecto...

  

Para la plaquita del control remoto me volvi loco buscando opciones y encontre una que parece que cumple en prolijidad y facilidad para implementar.
En si es un tirador tipo cazoleta al que le voy a sacar el fondo, con una mecha fostner lo hago lugar y va a tapar la plaquita. Esperemos que quede presentable.

  

Para enchapar queria una de esas espatulas con dientes, aca en Lomas de Zamora fui a tres ferreterias y no tenian asi que con el dremel y la ayuda de Grido ahora tengo una.



Asi que cemento de contacto de por medio arrancamos.

   

Queda lindo, falta mucho pero estamos un poquito mas cerca.


Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 28, 2018)

Buenísimo tu trabajo pero lo que elegiste para revestirlo al menos a mi no me gusta mucho, ya que si querias simil madera hay muchos y muy buenos, ojo es una cuestión de gusto y eso para nada minimiza todo el trabajo que has hecho y has compartido, una buene forma de demostrar que con paciencia y trabajo se pueden lograr muy buenas terminaciones.

Felicitaciones, espero las fotos del trabajo terminado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 28, 2018)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Hoy avances !! Entre otras cosas esta semana anduve de compras. La cosa no pasa por dejar el sub así nomás sino darle una terminación más bien comercial. Cómo había mencionado en el post anterior fui a ver chapillas.


Muy bueno cyver!!!!! Esta quedando muy lindo!!!!!


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Buenísimo tu trabajo pero lo que elegiste para revestirlo al menos a mi no me gusta mucho, ya que si querias simil madera hay muchos y muy buenos, ojo es una cuestión de gusto y eso para nada minimiza todo el trabajo que has hecho y has compartido, una buene forma de demostrar que con paciencia y trabajo se pueden lograr muy buenas terminaciones.
> 
> Felicitaciones, espero las fotos del trabajo terminado


Gracias, sé que la chapa es media jugada, pero vi varias y no me convencía ninguna. Y una vez que esté laqueada espero que levante mucho. Gracias.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 29, 2018)

Es chapa de madera o simil ??
La de madera real es muy linda ... pero un parto colocarla ... y si es serejeira ( que te venden por roble ) ... es una _macana_ !!


----------



## cyverlarva (Oct 29, 2018)

Cómo estás Antonio, es madera posta, es lo que se llama chapa reconstituida, en este caso es ébano ( la parte negra) y caoba (las vetas rojas) quizás la cámara del celular no captura realmente el contraste de las maderas, pero en vivo y en directo queda muy buena. Cuando esté laqueada cálculo ver lo mismo que ví en el aserradero. La colocación es bastante sencilla, ya que al ser tratada, está compensada y la humedad está controlada, no se astilla  y no se "abren" las fibras. La plancha es de 60 cm de ancho lo que facilita enormemente la colocación ya que no hay empalmes longitudinales. Un saludo grande.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 29, 2018)

Que bueno ! no sabia que existia ... algo parecido existe para los cuchillos ( ahora incursiono en la metalurgia ) , se llama "madera estabilizada" y es casi un plastico , pero de madera real . 

OH! acabo de ver que me han editado por escribir una palabra relacionada con proferir insultos relativos a la profesion de la madre !!!
Sres. Mods : NO CREO que sea mala palabra en absoluto . Saludos .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2018)

Es un término innecesariamente grotesco  y vulgar para expresarse dentro de un Foro Técnico , por otro lado es la tónica desde los inicios del Foro . . .


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 29, 2018)

Estimado Sr. 2M : con todo el respeto que merece su investidura , permítame expresar mi desacuerdo , la palabra en si no es ofensiva en absoluto y si bien no es de altura literaria , creo que hasta figura en diccionario . Creo que ostento un largo historial de corrección aquí en el foro que lo respalda . Es Su opinión y debe ser respetada . Caso contrario referirse a la exposición de Roberto Fontanarrosa en el Congreso Internacional de la Lengua sobre las "malas palabras" . Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2018)

La estás complicando al flato. . .  el foro funciona así desde que te inscribiste , sería muy dificil establecer hasta que términos se permiten  y hasta cuales no , por lo cual siempre se ha obrado-moderado así. No se permite ninguno. Dónde si se permiten ciertos términos es en el post de chistes.

Tuve la deferencia de no pegar el cartelón de color y hacerlo solo con itálica e indicarte el motivo de la edición . . .  nuevamente al flato.


----------



## AntonioAA (Oct 31, 2018)

Sr. Mod : No es que tenga animo de luchas esteriles ( ni "al flato" ) como Ud. expresa , pero me remito al Diccionario de la Real Academia Española :

http://dle.rae.es/?id=UjcGMAu
http://dle.rae.es/?id=Ujd6kzI

Ud vera que el termino que utilicé NO debe ser considerado "vulgar" segun SU parecer ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2018)

Hay una parte que parece ser no quiere o no puede entender , ésto se rige por la forma de trabajo ya establecida de éste Foro , no por cómo  usted lo entienda , considere , o le guste , o no le guste.

Cómo sería muy dificil entrar en cada caso en particular a discernir y discutir sobre la "licicitud" de cada término , y cómo además hay regionalismos . . .  por ejemplo los Españoles hablan de joder , putada , coña , gilipollas , dar por culo y varias más que tampoco seguramente sean malas palabras y figurarán en el diccionario RAE , y seguramente para ellos sea parte de la normalidad diaria.

Entonces vendría otro problema , "- Que a fulano le permitieron escribir blablabla y a mi me censuran blebleble". Motivo por el cual se cortan todos con el mismo cuchillo.

Espero que ésto le aclare el panorama , sino corresponde haga su reclamo al Administrador del Foro.

Tenga buen día.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Nov 4, 2018)

Me duele que dos grandes colaboradores del foro discutan por motivos tan banales, pero no puedo dejar de manifestar mi opinión.....
El castellano es un lenguaje muy rico y por ello permite mil maneras de expresión..
Más palabrotas que digo yo, no dice nadie del foro, pero cuando hablo en público o escribo, tengo que manifestar otro tipo de lenguaje y a veces me cuesta un gran esfuerzo, pero la edad y las profesiones que desarrollo NO permiten ninguna palabra, tosca o malsonante, para el público, para mi no, basta con ver entrevistas a Camilo José Cela, Nobel de Literatura....
Yo he sido moderado también en éste foro por bajar la guardia y usar un lenguaje mas "familiar"  pues entiendo que estamos entre amigos que comparten una afición y la confianza da asco, en el caso de que hablo y tras montar el JLH de 1969 comenté que "se calienta más que un pastor en una casa de p...…." y fui moderado en el acto..
Podría a haber usado la palabra meretriz, fulana, mujer de vida alegre, etc... pues existen unas decenas de palabras que son sinónimas para describir la "profesión más antigua del mundo" dicen y TODAS ellas, incluída la que yo usé están en el DRAE......
Fui moderado y ya está.....
Ambos tienen razón y cada uno tiene su misión en el foro, pero en las dos definiciones que cuelga Antonio pone "malson." o sea malsonante....
A mí no me suena mal, pero no seré yo el que reescriba el DRAE que como abogado ya me cuesta mucho conocerlo y usarlo bien.
Es por ello que ruego que no se puteen mutuamente (A MODERACIÓN ;-) ) y sigan en la línea de colaboración mantenida hasta ahora.
Ale un saludo.


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 4, 2018)

Hola a todos, hoy he logrado terminar de enchapar el subwoofer. Que laburo que me dio, la chapa a temperatura normal anda barbaro, pero en cuanto le pones cemento de contacto y se calienta un poco tiende a abrirse, una vez pegada mantiene su integridad pero es dificil de manejar.
Para enchapar las aristas, empapele un pedazo del enchapado y corte finas laminas para pegar, una vez pegado levante la cinta de papel y con un cutter arrimamos las aristas, despues con la fresadora llevamos a plomo, la verdad un laburo. 

     

En un punto y por mas que me cuide mucho, se levantas algunas astillas asi que consegui una masilla tonalizada para madera que anda muy bien.

  

Despues de 4 horitas de darle  duro y parejo se empiezan a ver algunos resultados y la verdad estoy contento como esta quedando...

     


El enchapado ya esta listo, y compre la laca, no es algo espectacular pero compre laca nitrocelulosica sinteplast satinada.
Y thinner del bueno, no es sello  de oro pero por lo que parece es bueno.
Quedaria lijar toda la caja, colocar masilla en las pequeñas imperfecciones, y limpiar algunas machas de cemento de contacto, cosa que acudo al foro para saber si alguien sabe como las puedo sacar. Probe con thinner y no sale, y lijando cuesta un monton.


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 6, 2018)

cyverlarva dijo:


> y limpiar algunas machas de cemento de contacto, cosa que acudo al foro para saber si alguien sabe como las puedo sacar. Probe con thinner y no sale, y lijando cuesta un monton.


Hola cyver!
Fijate esto: SACAR RESTOS PEGAMENTO DE CONTACTO (POXIRAN)
O acá hay mas: https://www.google.com/search?q=removedor+de+cemento+de+contacto&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox-b


----------



## cyverlarva (Nov 19, 2018)

Ayer estuve avanzando con el sub. Coloque las patas y quedan muy buenas, la base de plastico blando funciona perfecto, el sub queda perfectamente firme, esteticamente me gustan mucho, se parece a un mueble, y se va a integrar muy bien donde lo voy a acomodar.

 

Lo lije completamente, y gracias al consejo de Ezavalla, el thinner saco todo las manchas de cemento de contacto.  Cuando use del bueno, esparcia el cemento por todos lados, pero despúes recorde que tenia uno muy berreta que habia comprado para limpiar el equipo de pintura y este funciono perfectamente, lo emplasta en bolitas y los sacas al toque con un trapito. Deja la madera un poco blancuzca pero confio que cuando laquee todo se empareja el color.
Armando la previa antes de la laca, me puse a pintar esos lugares que quedan escondidos pero que quiero que queden bien terminados, como el asiento del subwoofer y el asiento del plate. Como la base es MDF use un poco de primer que tengo, la verdad funciona perfecto, despues le di una mano de sintetico satinado negro y quedo barbaro.

     

Ya quedo preparado para empezar con la laca.
Ya lijado le voy a pasar virulana para sacarle los pelitos, despues voy a darle tres manos de laca al 70% ( 70 de laca y 30 de thinner) a rodillo para sellar todo con lija muy finita entre manos, y despues si laca al 50 %  a soplete. 


Veremos como me va.

Saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Mar 4, 2019)

Despues de unas vacaciones, sigo con el sub, lija de por medio ya le meti la primera mano de laca.

Y aparecio el color que vi en la maderera, oscuro y con mucho contraste.



  


Faltan 3 manos mas, en la ultima foto pueden ver el marco de aluminio del led delantero y receptor de ir del control remoto.

Las patas se oxidaron completamente, la verdad lindas pero malas. Ahora las tengo que lijar y pintar con aerosol porque el acabado no duro nada, ni siquiera se mojaron.

Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 6, 2019)

cyverlarva dijo:


> Las patas se oxidaron completamente, la verdad lindas pero malas. Ahora las tengo que lijar y pintar con aerosol porque el acabado no duro nada, ni siquiera se mojaron.


En tal caso , antes del aerosol yo le daria una manito de convertidor ....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 6, 2019)

Tratá de conseguir éste desoxidante-fosfatizante *Sanafer* , no otro ,  es el mejor de todos , supera a Alba , Colorín , Sherwin Williams , y le aplicas una mano antes de la pintura o convertidor o lo que sea


----------



## Aryman (Sep 6, 2019)

y en que quedo este proyecto?


----------



## LuisVonka (May 20, 2020)

Flor de laburo y que detallista! Estaría bueno verlo finalizado!


----------



## pqna1 (Jun 18, 2020)

Excelente!
Muy buena la terminación.
Voy a tener este post como para tener en cuenta. Voy a hacer 3 cajas (2 para "monitores" y uno para un sub rockford, todo audio car, todo en sellada, a una pote de audio car....veremos que sale) y con una caladora se me complica mucho para hacer agujeros y ni de casualidad me quedan asi jajaja...de ultima alquilar una fresadora o no se

Preguntas
Se puede hacer una transformada de Linkwitz-Riley con el APO?
Lo mediste? La medición te dio mas o menos coherente con la simulación en el winisd?
Mediste el sub o tomaste los parametros ts del fabricante?


----------

